# Bluetooth dongle for passive monitoring



## Andriy (Dec 30, 2021)

I am looking for a Bluetooth dongle that's supported by FreeBSD.
Its intended use is primarily to passively receive Bluetooth (BLE) broadcast advertisements transmitted by sensors.
So, the candidate dongle should have good reception sensitivity. I think that an external antenna should be a big plus.
I am not sure if all Bluetooth devices support BLE, if not then BLE support is a must.
I guess that Bluetooth 5 support would be a plus as well.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 31, 2021)

BLE

Compatible Devices · noble/noble Wiki I guess there _should_ be a FreeBSD device (FreeBSD is amongst the supported operating systems), however the last update to the page was in 2017 …


----------

